# ATV 3 <=> Plex NAS Synology



## Ciroja (4 Avril 2015)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un est t'il arrivé à connecter le Plex serveur d'un NAS Synology avec une ATV 3 ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## aurique (5 Avril 2015)

Bonjour, 

va voir là : http://www.nas-forum.com/forum/topic/45868-plex-configuration-et-acces-appletv/?hl=plex

tu devrais trouver ton bonheur !


----------

